# Colestid stopped working for bile diarrhea



## Tpyne (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, This is my first post. Hope someone can relate to my problem. I had my gall bladder out 26 years ago. About 15 years ago I was finally told I had bile salt diarrhea after suffering with this for years. The doctor put me on Colestid, 3 a day. This has helped greatly. I still had a few bad days here and there though. In the last 2 months the diarrhea is back with a vengence. Not to be gross but it is mostly just bile. Bright yellow in the bowl and on the toilet tissue. So bad that I have had accidents. No controlling the liquid when it wants out. I have an appointment with the gasto doctor in a week but was wondering if anyone had a problem with the meds not working after years of taking them. I am a prisoner of my house again after many years and getting depressed. Can't believe I'm back to this. If I knew that getting my gall bladddr out would cause this I think I might not have let them take it out so fast. Any thoughts on medication resistence or burn out ??Thanks


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, first, that's some very *CUTE BABIES!!* in your pic.Next, is there anything new that you've introduced to your diet (food, drink, herbs, vitamin, supplement, prescription or over the counter med)? Something may be interring with the meds absorption, decreasing the useful/available amount. Like Grapefruit and High Blood Pressure meds - bad mix.Consider calling the pharmacy to see if any others have had recent issues with this med. Misfires happen. The formulation, or even coating, may have been changed. If it's generic, maybe a new supplier was used.Requiring periodic escalation (titration) with a long term maintenance drug is not unusual. You may simply require a higher dose, or perhaps a switch to a different type in the same family of meds.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I wouldn't panic. You could have had a bug that set things off or maybe some slight food poisoning that could have irritated things or thrown your gut bacterial balance out of whack. You could try taking a probiotic to restore a good balance.Also you could try taking imodium with yoru meals to prevent D.Sorry this is happening... but hope it clears up soon for ya.Let us know how you do with the Dr.


----------



## lazyriver (Jul 15, 2011)

After my gallbladder was removed, I was given cholystyramine(sp?) for the same reason. I'm not sure if it is a similar formula to what you were already taking, but it might be worth a try. I agree with the previous post about a pro-biotic, that really does seem to make a difference at least for me.Good luck, I'm happy for you that you have an upcoming appointment. Hopefully you will find the answers you need.


----------



## jacky swift (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi I registered because of your post. I posted this recently on facebook to help anyone I could. I hope this helps you.Jacky SwiftThis is one of the blogs I read and sent to my mum who said this was her, she actually cried when she read it and said she was beginning to worry it was all in her head. Review by CarolynI have been suffering from diarrhea since I was 18 y...ears old. It started not long after I was prescribed a pretty nasty antibiotic, and the doctor at the time told me to eat yoghurt and I would be OK. Later that year I went to a gastroenterologist who basically gave me a lower colonoscopy and told me all was OK and that I should see a psychologist as it was obviously all in my head. After that, I gave up trying to get help.I suffered with the condition, which got worse and worse at the age of around 33 following a particularly stressful time, for over 20 years. Explosive diarrhea, particularly after eating, weekly (at least) accidents, planning my routes according to where I knew public toilets were, being too scared to leave home on numerous occasions, wearing sanitary pads just in case, not eating at all during the day, going through packets and packets of Imodium each week etc etc, until I just couldn't do it any more. I finally decided, at age 39, that I was going to go back to a doctor, and not give up until I had an answer.I ended up being referred to a new gastroenterologist, who immediately did a full colonoscopy. I remember sobbing and sobbing when he told me it was clear! I was so disappointed that I didn't have an answer. We then started a food diary, to no avail. There was no pattern, except that it usually happened within 15 to 30 minutes of eating anything - and accidents were getting more and more common.It was then he suggested Questran. I remember the first day I took it, I took my kids to the beach to have fish and chips, and made sure that we were right next to the public loo for when the inevitable explosion occurred. I remember looking nervously at the loo, hoping that it was empty when I needed it, waiting...waiting...waitin g...and nothing happened! On day one of taking Questran, it had an effect!I have now been taking Questran for over three years, and it is my lifesaver! I don't mind taking it one bit - it isn't the most pleasant experience, but it has given me my life back.One big thing here is that I am one of the few who hasn't had a gallbladder removal! It just happened. So, if you are reading this and you are thinking you don't fit the bill because you still have your gallbladder, think again. It can happen to anyone!Try this web link this is where I started http://www.irritable-bowel-syndrome.ws/questran.htm


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

HI,Questran works for me too. After 7 years of living in a bathroom.And tons of doctors . I can travel and eat like a normal person and have normal bowel movements.I mix the Questran in juice over night and it is easier to take. Today I ate fried chicken, potato salad and veggies for lunch. And NO mad dash to the bathroom. Amazing.For supper I had seafood in butter. Same thing.Good luck to you.


----------



## jacky swift (Aug 6, 2011)

That is fantastic. Questran has cured my mum. She was hospitalised twice and had many tests. After 48 hours of taking Questran she was free from pain, cramps and diarrhea. Her Doctor hadn't heard about Questran but said he would be trying it on other paitents who was suffering like my mum. She calls it a miracle. She forgot to take one dose last weekend and suffered for it. She had suffered for 5 years and is now free from IBS-D.I just want to pass this on to help anyone I can. I know not everyone is the same but it is worth a try, that's what we did and it worked! My mum stopped taking all her pills and now just takes Questarn and hasn't looked back.


----------

